# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الواطه سخنت ... للمتجرسين فقط ..!

## مايقومابي

*هووووي الليله رمضان جانا بي وليداتو عديل كده !
وأي زول متجرس يجي يقعد في البوست دا ويستمتع بالجو الفيهو !!
تخريمه : دايرين مناقشات في مواضيع بااااارده
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والله باردة الا تلقاها عندنا في كوستي

السخانه بتثبت الأجر
( قبلكم وحدكم)
أركزوا 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الليله الجو  التقول مقطعين فيهو شطه خضراء
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

والله باردة الا تلقاها عندنا في كوستي

السخانه بتثبت الأجر
( قبلكم وحدكم)
أركزوا 



‏
ود الخاله اتاريكم ضاربين الهمبريب ومابتعزمونا ... كده اعمل لينا مسكول انشاء الله في بوست المايقومابي ده سخانتنا الف
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

والله باردة الا تلقاها عندنا في كوستي

السخانه بتثبت الأجر
( قبلكم وحدكم)
أركزوا 




ود الخاله اتاريكم ضاربين الهمبريب ومابتعزمونا ... كده اعمل لينا مسكول انشاء الله في بوست المايقومابي ده سخانتنا الف
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

 سخانتنا الف



‏ أنا غايتو عاوز 
أربط لي مكيفين فريون في البوست دا .
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*‏ بحاري
خش أضرب الطراوه دي !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*انا ما عارف بتقولوا مسخنة ليييه؟
‏
مع اني مشغل المكيف الفيريون بس وقافل الباب لكن الجو كويس !
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

انا ما عارف بتقولوا مسخنة ليييه؟
‏
مع اني مشغل المكيف الفيريون بس وقافل الباب لكن الجو كويس !



لو الكهرباء عندك قطعت بتعرف انه الجو كويس
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*النيل احسن من المكيف لاكهرباء قطعت لاسلك انفصل
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*البوست دا مالو الكهرباء قطعت فيهو ولا شنو 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ماف مويه ولا شنو خلاص عاوز بنزين سريع
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سبحان الله الليله احسن يوم في رمضان هاهاهاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*جاري الان كتابه العشره الاوائل في جرسه رمضان
وستعلن النتائج قريبا
تخريمه
يا جماعه ما قلنا ليكم بحاري قال الاسبوع الاول ما محسوب
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الجو في البوست ده بااااارد ! 
بعد ده أي زول يخش حندفعو إيجار
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

سبحان الله الليله احسن يوم في رمضان هاهاهاهاهاهاها



والله صاح الليله اليوم جميل جدا جدا جدا:060:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*[quote=قنوان;157598]جاري الان كتابه العشره الاوائل في جرسه رمضان
وستعلن النتائج قريبا

قنوان إزيك مع البرد ده ؟
شكلك كده إنتي حتجي الأولي !
واك واااك واااااااك
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

البوست دا مالو الكهرباء قطعت فيهو ولا شنو 



كدي قول بسم الله يا حسن يعقوب _
هسه أنا بردااان عديل كده
التكييف دا ما واصلك ولا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

كدي قول بسم الله يا حسن يعقوب _
هسه أنا بردااان عديل كده
التكييف دا ما واصلك ولا شنو ؟



وصل وصل وصل :514v[1]:المويه بارده شديد اقفل التكيف
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

وصل وصل وصل :514v[1]:المويه بارده شديد اقفل التكيف



لو داير تعمل حمام شمس
امش برش بحاري وتعال راجع
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*غايتو متجرسين سااااااااااااااي
انا جيت عديت ساعتين قبل كم يوم المغرب أذنوا ليه وقت السحور

دا شنو دا ... رمضان هناك كان ما المتل بوست مايقومابي دا .. كان النيل بقي أحمد شرفي عديل
*

----------


## قنوان

*[QUOTE=مايقومابي;157602]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

جاري الان كتابه العشره الاوائل في جرسه رمضان
وستعلن النتائج قريبا

قنوان إزيك مع البرد ده ؟
شكلك كده إنتي حتجي الأولي !
واك واااك واااااااك



 ههههههههههههههههههههه
امشي شوف ترتيبك
:fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

لو داير تعمل حمام شمس
امش برش بحاري وتعال راجع



لا لا لا ماف طريقه خلينا مع الميه دى بارده انت عامل فيها شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*  



:ANSmile26:


:514v[1]:                                          

:1 (23):
إتفضل اتكي علي الجنبة التريحك
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

وصل وصل وصل :514v[1]:المويه بارده شديد اقفل التكيف









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

لا لا لا ماف طريقه خلينا مع الميه دى بارده انت عامل فيها شنو



عامل حسابي !!
تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

  



:ansmile26:


:514v[1]:                                          

:1 (23):
إتفضل اتكي علي الجنبة التريحك



هنا ما عندكم برش ننوم فيهو ولا شنو يعنى زى بتاع عمك بحارى ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

هووووي الليله رمضان جانا بي وليداتو عديل كده !
وأي زول متجرس يجي يقعد في البوست دا ويستمتع بالجو الفيهو !!
تخريمه : دايرين مناقشات في مواضيع بااااارده



بحمد الله بولاية شمال كردفان ... الابيض لم نري الشمس من قبل رمضان... غمام في غمام
ومستغربين لما الناس يقولو سخانه....حاولو اصلونا كان غلبتكم الجرسه

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

بحمد الله بولاية شمال كردفان ... الابيض لم نري الشمس من قبل رمضان... غمام في غمام
ومستغربين لما الناس يقولو سخانه....حاولو اصلونا كان غلبتكم الجرسه




حسدنااااكم أخوي ياسر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

بحمد الله بولاية شمال كردفان ... الابيض لم نري الشمس من قبل رمضان... غمام في غمام

ومستغربين لما الناس يقولو سخانه....حاولو اصلونا كان غلبتكم الجرسه



قلنا ليهم تعالوا كوستي المغيمة ساااي دي مادايرين


خليهم الناس دي دايرة الأجر
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

حسدنااااكم أخوي ياسر



وعشان اتمك زياده قاعدين نتغطي بالبطاطين  بالليل

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, مايقومابي, الســـكاب, بحاري

هنا فى برش ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

وعشان اتمك زياده قاعدين نتغطي بالبطاطين  بالليل




طب ما تسلفونا ساعتين بالنهار !!
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*حوشك ده أبرد من برش بحاري والعجب صالون كلين مكيف عديل 
أنا حفتح صيوان أسميه صيوان البكاء في رمضان
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

وعشان اتمك زياده قاعدين نتغطي بالبطاطين  بالليل




[quote=عبد العزيز24;157643]حوشك ده أبرد من برش بحاري والعجب صالون كلين مكيف عديل

أزيد ليك ( التكييف) ولا كده كويس؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

طب ما تسلفونا ساعتين بالنهار !!



طبعا الخريف بكردفان بهجه ومتعه..غيم طوالي .. ورزار مطر لطيف.. وهمبريبا بااااااااارد
ونومه تحت تبلديه او نيمايه.. حاجه لطيفه 
بالوصف ما حتفهمونا ... زورونا وبس لمن تصلوا كوستي حتقتنعو

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا اخوانا ماف مويه بارده شويه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*[quote=مايقومابي;157645]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

حوشك ده أبرد من برش بحاري والعجب صالون كلين مكيف عديل

أزيد ليك ( التكييف) ولا كده كويس؟



لا لا الريموت جنبي كان داير أزيد بزيد
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*[quote=عبد العزيز24;157651]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

لا لا الريموت جنبي كان داير أزيد بزيد



أنا زاتي قلت كده
أحسن تخليهو كده عشان ماتجيك إلتهابات
ونحن محتاجنك بالليل في المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الجماعة كابين الجلرسلين
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

الجماعة كابين الجلرسلين



هاوهاوهاوهااااااو
إنت البدخلك البوست دا شنو لو ما كابي الجرسلين برضك .
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*مايقومابي, بحاري

رمضان كريم تصوموا وتفطور على الف خير
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

مايقومابي, بحاري

رمضان كريم تصوموا وتفطور على الف خير



يا أبو علي
بحاري صحبي ده من يشوف كلمه (تفطرو) دي  يقوم جاااري علي البرش بتاعو
بوظت أعصابو 
هاوهاوهااااو (دي ضحكة العطش )
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا أبو علي
بحاري صحبي ده من يشوف كلمه (تفطرو) دي يقوم جاااري علي البرش بتاعو
بوظت أعصابو 
هاوهاوهااااو (دي ضحكة العطش )



انت عارف يامايقومابي

برش بحاري الليلة حافظ جاريه ليك من الساعة 3وتقول جاري ترلة

اهااااااااااهاااااااااااااي دي ضحكة الجو البارد
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا أبو علي
بحاري صحبي ده من يشوف كلمه (تفطرو) دي  يقوم جاااري علي البرش بتاعو
بوظت أعصابو 
  (دي ضحكة العطش )



يا زول بحارى الليله قاعد فى التكيف دا ما بيمشى .
هاوهااوهااااو 
طيب الضحكه بعدين فى الكوره كيف بعد الفوز :zxcv23:
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*طالع من حمام بارد و قاعد تحت شجرة ليمونه باااااارده....والزير بنقط.....وخاتى تحت الزير بطيخه كبيرة و نقاااط الزير بنقط فى البطيخة والرزاز بجينى بارد.....و صوت العصافير فى الليمونة مبالغة.......
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

طالع من حمام بارد و قاعد تحت شجرة ليمونه باااااارده....والزير بنقط.....وخاتى تحت الزير بطيخه كبيرة و نقاااط الزير بنقط فى البطيخة والرزاز بجينى بارد.....و صوت العصافير فى الليمونة مبالغة.......



اللهم إني صايم_ يجازي محنك يا إياس _ بطني بقت تكورك من سمعت البطيخ ده .
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*مش كان احسن بدل الكلام الفاضي ده الواحد قرأ كم آية من المصحف وأخذ الاجر وعل أقل تقدير يدعو للزعيم للنهوض والوقوف علي ارجله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ههههههههههههه 
الناس دي كبت الجرسلين قلت لي .. الواطة سخنت للمتجرسين  ..ههههه

لحظة بث اشيل جهاز التحكم وارفع درجة الحرارة لي 20 درجة لانو 18 في الفريون باردرة شديد
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*فووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا مايقومابي امشى المكيف عاوز مويه ؟؟؟

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ده مكيف فريون يا أبو علي
ما بحتاج لي موية
لكن فضحتنا مع الغربا
هاوهاوهااااااو
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ده مكيف فريون يا أبو علي
ما بحتاج لي موية
لكن فضحتنا مع الغربا
ااااهاوهاوهااو



خلاص اتكلم براحه ناس البرش ما  يسمعوا 
ااااهاوهاااوهااو
*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, مايقومابي, نصرالدين أحمد علي
هههههههههههههههههههههه
عارفه ح القاكم هنا في الجو البارد ده
مبارين الضلله
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

خلاص اتكلم براحه ناس البرش ما  يسمعوا 
ااااهاوهاااوهااو



هههههههههههههاااااااااااااي
والله أضحك بطول حسي
الله يجازي محنك
لو بحاري سمعها حيكرهك اليوم القلتها فيهو
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

هههههههههههههاااااااااااااي
والله أضحك بطول حسي
الله يجازي محنك
لو بحاري سمعها حيكرهك اليوم القلتها فيهو



يا زول بحارى دا خليهو لى لبعدين فى الكوره
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

اهااااااااااهاااااااااااااي دي ضحكة الجو البارد



يازول بتفقد سوائل أعمل حسابك
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

مش كان احسن بدل الكلام الفاضي ده الواحد قرأ كم آية من المصحف وأخذ الاجر وعل أقل تقدير يدعو للزعيم للنهوض والوقوف علي ارجله



عمنا أبو شهد وين الكلام الفاضي البتتكلم عنه ده ؟؟؟ ... إنت داير كل الناس تتكلم عن المريخ بس !!! .. 
البوستات الترفيهية مهمة جداً لأنها في المقام الأول مصدر ترويح وترفيه للأعضاء ثم ثانياً تربط الأعضاء مع بعضهم البعض وتقوي العلاقات الإجتماعية بينهم ..
بعدين مع إحترامي ليك كونك تصف مشاركات الأعضاء بالكلام الفاضي ده أسلوب ما جميل ...

ورمضان كريم ...
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

عمنا أبو شهد وين الكلام الفاضي البتتكلم عنه ده ؟؟؟ ... إنت داير كل الناس تتكلم عن المريخ بس !!! .. 
البوستات الترفيهية مهمة جداً لأنها في المقام الأول مصدر ترويح وترفيه للأعضاء ثم ثانياً تربط الأعضاء مع بعضهم البعض وتقوي العلاقات الإجتماعية بينهم ..
بعدين مع إحترامي ليك كونك تصف مشاركات الأعضاء بالكلام الفاضي ده أسلوب ما جميل ...

ورمضان كريم ...



فووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*اها اليلة الجو كيف ؟؟!!..  

 بــــــــطـــــــــاريـــــة ولا بـــــــــــطـــــانيـــة ..


انا غايتو عندي ..


...






























 بـــــطـــا نيــــة  :263: ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واليوم سخنت اكتر باين الجايي صعب شديد الله يثبت الاجر
*

----------


## nona

*هدية بسيطة لكل المشاركين في البوست


*

----------


## hamdi73

*يا سلام جك أبرى بارد معاهو تلجة لافة زى خطر الأسعاف و كمان يا حبذا لو كان هنالك القليل من عصير الكركدى و


























يلا  لز .
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*فووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

واليوم سخنت اكتر باين الجايي صعب شديد الله يثبت الاجر



اللهم آميييين .
إتفضل شغل المكيفات وأرقد _
البوست بوستك !!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

هدية بسيطة لكل المشاركين في البوست





تسلمي يا نونا
حنضمك للقائمه
إتفضلي البوست بوستك !
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

هدية بسيطة لكل المشاركين في البوست











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

يا سلام جك أبرى بارد معاهو تلجة لافة زى خطر الأسعاف و كمان يا حبذا لو كان هنالك القليل من عصير الكركدى و


























يلا  لز .



حميدي ما تجرح لينا صيامنا !
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شنو يا مسخنين اخباركم شنو و لسه الساعة يادوب 2و 42 دقيقة و 20 ثانية 
سلام يا حلوين قلنا النديكم طله كده
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يشاهد الموضوع :
مايقومابي
حافظ النور
شنو يا هندسه يعني الواحد يغيب من الصباح يجي يلقى البوست مسسسخن كده ؟
أبرد منو برش بحاري
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شنو يا مسخنين اخباركم شنو و لسه الساعة يادوب 2و 42 دقيقة و 20 ثانية 
سلام يا حلوين قلنا النديكم طله كده



عجبكو الجرسة اخبارك ومشتاقين
يااااحليل مصانع عجبكو ....

كضااااااااااااااب الســـــــــــــــــ2:50ــــــــــــــاعة و11 ثانية
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اربد نمو ربش حبارى
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يشاهد الموضوع :
مايقومابي 
حافظ النور
بووووكو
ياشباب مشتاقيين
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

اربد نمو ربش حبارى



جاري الترجمه ،،،،،،،،
هاوهاوهاوهاااااو
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*واللع انا بقست كل ما اشوف لي زير ولا صبارة روحي بتطلع
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

واللع انا بقست كل ما اشوف لي زير ولا صبارة روحي بتطلع



يا حبيب المعاينة خبرها شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله يا ريت لو الجو بترسل ...كان رسلت ليكم شوية من البرد بتاعنا و المطر الجميل و الغيمة الممتدة...
و الله إشتهينا الشمس....
أصبروا شباب....
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ربش حباري رغق يف بشر يمة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ربش حباري رغق يف بشر يمة



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اللييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة كهربتنا قطعت
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

اربد نمو ربش حبارى









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ربش حباري رغق يف بشر يمة



ياخي أصلو ما ( معجون) ؟
أقصد (معقول )
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله يا ريت لو الجو بترسل ...كان رسلت ليكم شوية من البرد بتاعنا و المطر الجميل و الغيمة الممتدة...
و الله إشتهينا الشمس....
أصبروا شباب....



 
قلنا ليهم أمرقوا لي برة مادايرين

تخريمة
الله يستر ما  يعيدواا الانتخابات .
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اها كدي النتونس في الفطور اي واحد يقول لينا هو بيحب يشرب شنو ؟ 
انا بحب اشرب قنقليز انت بتحب شنو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

واللع انا بقست كل ما اشوف لي زير ولا صبارة روحي بتطلع



ود المامون
صباح الخير
رايك شنو في البوست ده
مش أبرد من الجو البره ده ؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

اللييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة كهربتنا قطعت



ههههههههه حقك راح دور تعال لي برد الف
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا حافظ النور المكيف الهديتو للبوست أمس _ طلع ماسوره
أسأل مجد الدين هسه قاعد جنبو وعرقان
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ههههههههه حقك راح دور تعال لي برد الف



انت ما ترد من قبيل 
مع مشاركتك دى الكهرباء رجعت
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا حافظ النور المكيف الهديتو للبوست أمس _ طلع ماسوره
أسأل مجد الدين هسه قاعد جنبو وعرقان



انا ما هديت اى مكيف امس شوف الماسورة الهداه ليكم دة منو ....زز
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

انت ما ترد من قبيل 
مع مشاركتك دى الكهرباء رجعت



هسي بتقطع ...
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*المكيف ده كان تختو في الصفحة الاخيرة .. بعدين البوست ده ريحتو موز موز في زول " صايم " هنا ولاشنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سلام يا ناس الحاصل معاكم شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

انا ما هديت اى مكيف امس شوف الماسورة الهداه ليكم دة منو ....زز



  قال ماسورة قال...
 دا ماعرف طريقة التشغيل
ياحبيبنا اعمل

مايقومابي نجمة سخانة جرسة مربع
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

سلام يا ناس الحاصل معاكم شنو



 وعليكم السلام

نادراً ما تجد زول مامسخن يرد السلام
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اكبر جرسة 

عجبكو, مايقومابي, حافظ النور, m_mamoon, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*انا زاتي ما مسخن يا حاج نصر الدين هههههههههههههههههههه 

اخبارك شنو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

المكيف ده كان تختو في الصفحة الاخيرة .. بعدين البوست ده ريحتو موز موز في زول " صايم " هنا ولاشنو ؟



ههههههاااااااااهاااااااااو

آآآآي يا مصاريني
غايتو قبيل شايف عبد العزيز القرشي ومجد الدين كانو بتلبدو ويتدسدسو في ركن البوست!
يكونش جابو  الموز ديل هم؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 قال ماسورة قال...
 دا ماعرف طريقة التشغيل
ياحبيبنا اعمل

مايقومابي نجمة سخانة جرسة مربع



ههههههههههههههه
طلعت انت يا حبيبنا
لكن ما مشكلة نهدى ليهم واحد تاااااانى
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*سؤال إنصرافي للأخ نصر الدين !
ساكن حي شنو في كوستي؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

سؤال إنصرافي للأخ نصر الدين !
ساكن حي شنو في كوستي؟



 جواب اعترافي لاخونا مايقومابي
ساكن مربع 41 قريب من محطة العودة 28
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

[size=6‏[‏...
و الله إشتهينا الشمس....[/size]



الله يديكم الفي مرادكم يا إياس
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

الله يديكم الفي مرادكم يا إياس



هههههههههههاي 
مالك عليهم 
داير تلحقم امات جرسة
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

الله يديكم الفي مرادكم يا إياس



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غايتو جنس غته
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 جواب اعترافي لاخونا مايقومابي
ساكن مربع 41 قريب من محطة العودة 28



مافهمت أي حاجه !!
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*[mtohg=null]http://www.al-amakn.net/vb/uploaded/33663_1250562587.jpg[/mtohg]

مسموح لاي زول في البوست ده  يبرد ريقوا سريع
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

[mtohg=null]http://www.al-amakn.net/vb/uploaded/33663_1250562587.jpg[/mtohg]

مسموح لاي زول في البوست ده  يبرد ريقوا سريع



في داعي هسي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ضمي جاميكا دا للقائمه يا قنوان !
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ضمي جاميكا دا للقائمه يا قنوان !



كلامك صاح شكلو ح نبقيها الميه الميه الاوائل زي امتحان الشهاده
جامايكا
تعال لي بهناك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*امطار غزيره هبطت علي الابيض منذ صلاة الفجر .... زائدا غمام .. وبروده عليه بالاجواء حيث قام الجميع بايقاف المراوح منذحوالي عشره ايام والتي لم نري الشمس بفضل الله.....والان نبحث عن البطاطين...

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




يا حبيب المعاينة خبرها شنو ؟



الحمد لله مشيت الليلة بس شالو مني ال سي في
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*مايقومابي بعد الفطور
[img2]http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4774/noresize.jpg[/img2]
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

مافهمت أي حاجه !!



 أنا ساكن في مربع اسمه مربع 41 يقع جنوب مربع 28 ( محطة العودة أخر محطة في مربع 28 يفصل بينها وبين مربع 41 ظلط الأبيض) ...
 كدة وضحت
*

----------


## nona

*المكيف دا بقي حصري يعني الدخول بالتزاكر والما بدفع الله ليه 
خطر ممنوع الاقتراب
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*شنو يا نونا ؟
متين أصبحت لمن سخنتيها كده ؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*سخنت ما تدوها الطير
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ولععععععت ناااار !!
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*سخنت خلاص الليله المكيف مالو كهرباء ماف ولا شنو !!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

شخنت خلاص ‏ !!



شوف إنت كاتب شنو ؟
شنو يا أبو علي ما نشوفك إلا في الحتات المرطبه !
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*مكيف نونا دا ما اصلى ما عاوزينو
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

شوف إنت كاتب شنو ؟
شنو يا أبو علي ما نشوفك إلا في الحتات المرطبه !



شنو الواحد ما يشرب مويه شويه معاكم ولا شنو يعنى !!
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 
انت ما جبت الهناي يا ماسورة
:1 (45)::1 (45)::1 (45):
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*شكلو مااسووووره !
وين أول أمس ما جيت الكوره ؟
إنت ذاتك طلعت زي مكيف نونا دا
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الكوره كم يا مايقومابي ؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, مايقومابي, جاميكا, حافظ النور 

حافظ دا كان لاعب شنو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

الكوره كم يا مايقومابي ؟؟؟؟؟؟




خليها بالنية بس ؟؟
غايتو أنا عديت لغاية اربعه ووقفت !!
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

خليها بالنية بس ؟؟
غايتو أنا عديت لغاية اربعه ووقفت !!



كنت لاعب شنو ............ حارس صاح
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					





دا ما اصلى نحن عاوزين من ماليزا
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*ده كيف مش احسن من بتاع نونا
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*حارس مع سبق الإصرار والتهميش ؟
ياخي ود الباقر بعد القون التالت قال غيروني وأنا بقيت أسخن.. بقت علي سخانتين الصباح وبالليل
كمان _ لكن المدرب طنشنى
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

ده كيف مش احسن من بتاع نونا



احسن لكن دا ما بينفع عشان بصرف كهرباء كتيره
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

حارس مع سبق الإصرار والتهميش ؟
ياخي ود الباقر بعد القون التالت قال غيروني وأنا بقيت أسخن.. بقت علي سخانتين الصباح وبالليل
كمان _ لكن المدرب طنشنى



احسن ليك انت لو لعبت كان مغلوبين :10_12_5[1]: 


999
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*
خلاص ده مخصوص عشانك اخد ليك طرف في البوست وشغلوا
اوعه مايقومابي ما يجي يضايقك
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					


خلاص ده مخصوص عشانك اخد ليك طرف في البوست وشغلوا
اوعه مايقومابي ما يجي يضايقك



تسلم دا 100% كدى ننوم قبل مايقومابي ما يجى يطردنا
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

تسلم دا 100% كدى ننوم قبل مايقومابي ما يجى يطردنا



شنو ياشباب .
‏ الواحد أصلو ما يقوم يبشر ؟
يجي يلقا محلو مليان ؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

شنو ياشباب .
‏ الواحد أصلو ما يقوم يبشر ؟
يجي يلقا محلو مليان ؟



انت المقومك شنو فى السخانه دى حقك راح خلاص امشى شوف ليك بوست تانى
:dogpile:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بدل المراوح عملتوها مكيفات!
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

بدل المراوح عملتوها مكيفات!



فريون كمان .!
خش يا جواندي لي جوه رطب شوية
مالك واقف في طرف البوست ؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا اخوانا دا شنو الازعاج الشديد ده الواحد ما يقدر ينوم معاكم ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*اسه المزعجك شنو ؟
خلي بالك يا حسن الصيام ده بقى يهضرب بيك
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*خلي بالك يا حسن  الصيام ده بقى يهضرب بيك ؟؟؟
6 .............................................. 6

*

----------


## جاميكا

*انت ما قاعد تنوم يا مايقومابي
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*غايتو جنس جرس(بفتح الجيم)
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*شنو يا شباب ؟؟
كتر خير برنسيسه جيت لقيتها قشت البوست ورشتو موية وفتحت المكيفات _
شكلها إنضمت للجماعه من جات فتحت البوست بدري كده!
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					


خلاص ده مخصوص عشانك اخد ليك طرف في البوست وشغلوا
اوعه مايقومابي ما يجي يضايقك



هووووي الكهربا في المنبر محسوبة 
المراوح عندنا فيها راي ... تجيبو لينا مكيفات .. وفريون كمان!!

أعمل حسابك من الجمرة
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الجرس الجرس




واتجرسى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الجرس الجرس




واتجرسى



هههههههههههههههههههههايه ندية وتريانة 
ماقلتوا جاتكم مطرة  
دا جرس شنو ما بتبلوا مطرة دا
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هههههههههههههههههههههايه ندية وتريانة 
ماقلتوا جاتكم مطرة  
دا جرس شنو ما بتبلوا مطرة دا



نحن قوم لا تحرقنا شمس ولا تبلنا مطرة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					





 
خلاااااااااااااااااس بدينا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

نحن قوم لا تحرقنا شمس ولا تبلنا مطرة



ضاربين الضللة يعني ( جمع ضل وعند العرب ظل) 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

خلاااااااااااااااااس بدينا



عوووووووووووووووووووك الحقونا فى بيت العذااابة  نفسى بس اعرف الرز ده يكون متفلفل كيف كلما اجى اطبخو يتطمبج
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

عوووووووووووووووووووك الحقونا فى بيت العذااابة نفسى بس اعرف الرز ده يكون متفلفل كيف كلما اجى اطبخو يتطمبج



غايتودي تجربة سابقة

أول شي خلي الرز يغلي في شوية موية عليها شوية زيت
لما تحس انالرز شرب الزيت تم الحلة موية وخليها تغلي لحد ما الرز يستوي بتلقي كل حبة ماشة براها 
أها مافلفلت ليك الرز 









جرب ياعزابي انت خسران حاجة ..








 أهو في الأخر يا الرز يشرب الزيت يا أنت تشرب المقلب
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

غايتودي تجربة سابقة

أول شي خلي الرز يغلي في شوية موية عليها شوية زيت
لما تحس انالرز شرب الزيت تم الحلة موية وخليها تغلي لحد ما الرز يستوي بتلقي كل حبة ماشة براها 

أها مافلفلت ليك الرز 









جرب ياعزابي انت خسران حاجة ..








 أهو في الأخر يا الرز يشرب الزيت يا أنت تشرب المقلب



شكرا يا ابوعلى  الارضة جربت الحجر عشان ما نخسر الرز كله ممكن نجرب بى فنجان رز ونشوف النتيجة وذا صدقت حسجل ليك زيارة عند اول زيارة لارض اجداى جزيرة ابا الامام
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
نتلاقى بعدين أصلوا فى ناس ما بتستحمل!!!
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

مايقومابي بعد الفطور
[img2]http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4774/noresize.jpg[/img2]



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الواطه سخنت ولا الواطه السخنت؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

غايتو جنس جرس(بفتح الجيم)



‏

يعني ح يكون ( بفتح الاندلس)
غايتو جنس جغرافيا!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*السلااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم
اها اخبار العيد شنو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

السلااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم
اها اخبار العيد شنو



مااااااااااااااااااااااااقريب:Bebe20:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

السلااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم
اها اخبار العيد شنو



 العيد فات انت ما حضرتيهو ولا شنو
*

----------


## جاميكا

*ما تستعجلوا لسه فضل شهر

















الا عشر يوم
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الجو الليله مغيم وفي نفس الوقت مسسسسسخنة!
سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*مسخنه وانت قاعد في المكيف
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*المكيف أبا يشتغل_
آخر زول كان أمس في البوست نسا يأمن الكهربا _
وخلا الباب فاتح
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*ما مشكله نصلحوا ليك

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*وقتي المعاك
ببقي بيني وبين ظنوني
وبين مجارات الكلام الفي عيوني
بيك مقسم
 نصي ليك
...ونصي ليك
وماتبقي من بسيط الروح مشحتف في العشم والإنتظار
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

وقتي المعاك
ببقي بيني وبين ظنوني
وبين مجارات الكلام الفي عيوني
بيك مقسم
 نصي ليك
...ونصي ليك
وماتبقي من بسيط الروح مشحتف في العشم والإنتظار



الليله الحصه شعر ولاشنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

الليله الحصه شعر ولاشنو ؟



شعر الطماطم .. الأيام دي مرتفع !
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*ممكن نتسلف مكيف البوست بتاعكم ده 

اصلو البورت مولعه نار

وكل دقيقتين تسمع السرينه بتاعت الاسعاف 


حاله صعبه ادعو لنا الله ان يخفف علينا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الكهرباء في شمباااااااااات قطعااااااااااااااااااااات

ولحدي هسى ماجات ..( تكون عاوزة تجي لكن
الوصف ليها محجوب الليل:tfker:)

عطشة :

سخنت جد جد انا بعد لحدي تلاتة كان جات خلاص 
وكان مااااااااااااااااااااااجااااااااااااااااااات برضو خلاص :016:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الكهرباء في شمباااااااااات قطعااااااااااااااااااااات

ولحدي هسى ماجات ..( تكون عاوزة تجي لكن
الوصف ليها محجوب الليل:tfker:)

‏ ‏:016:



هاااااااااااااااو !!
وكمان الواطه نهار !!
ومع العطشه دي إتخايل لي حتصلكم بعد المويات .
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

هاااااااااااااااو !!
وكمان الواطه نهار !!
ومع العطشه دي إتخايل لي حتصلكم بعد المويات .



بعد المويات تجيني وين !!!

عليك الله اديها عنوان (حليمة دوت كم  آت بلو نايل دوت استريت اسلاش جبر الله )

خليها تجيني هناك ..
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الكهرباء في شمباااااااااات قطعااااااااااااااااااااات

ولحدي هسى ماجات ..( تكون عاوزة تجي لكن
الوصف ليها محجوب الليل:tfker:)

عطشة :

سخنت جد جد انا بعد لحدي تلاتة كان جات خلاص 
وكان مااااااااااااااااااااااجااااااااااااااااااات برضو خلاص :016:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

بعد المويات تجيني وين !!!

عليك الله اديها عنوان (حليمة دوت كم  آت بلو نايل دوت استريت اسلاش جبر الله )

خليها تجيني هناك ..



الرابط ده أبا يخش معاي !!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*mohammed_h_o
مدني مسخنة ولا شنو؟
إتفضل لي جوة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*،،،، جاري تشغيل الكونديشن ،،،،
Please wait ....
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الناس دى مشت وين خلت الحتة فاضية
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

،،،، جاري تشغيل الكونديشن ،،،،
please wait ....



‏

تم استلام الطراوة !
‏
‏
‏
‏
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

تم استلام الطراوة !
‏
‏
‏
‏



بطل البتاع دة يا بحارى
الدنيا رمضان
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

البرنسيسه, مايقومابي+, الامين1002 

الجرس الجرس
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

بطل البتاع دة:1 (13): يا بحارى
الدنيا رمضان



:ANSmile24::ANSmile24::ANSmile24:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



صحى النووووووووووووم
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*نوم شنو في ( البرد ده !)
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*مفتاح الطبله بتاعت البوست دا عند منو؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*والله جنس برد الفريون جوعني
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*عندنا برد طبيعي
سنار أنا
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

والله جنس برد الفريون جوعني



خلاص أقفلو
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

مفتاح الطبله بتاعت البوست دا عند منو؟



يكون وقع عند حلوم
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*ياجماعة فى  برش كده  ماااا  لاقاكم  ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يكون وقع عند حلوم



 
حلوم بجيب اللوم !!:ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

حلوم بجيب اللوم !!:ansmile09:



هييييييييييييييييييي يكا ااا 

بركة المالقيت البرش .. يكون شالتو الكتاحة بتاعت امس 

اها بعدين كيف ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, مايقومابي, مجدالدين شريف, قنوان 



لاعبين  حريق  !!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, مايقومابي, مجدالدين شريف, قنوان 



لاعبين  حريق  !!



بمناسبة الحريق دي أقول ليك نكته :
قال ليك واحد مسطوول سطلة شديده وبعدين هو مرضان كشتينة وحريق
جاء داخل البيت من الكشتينة الساعة 2 صباحا" ، أمو قالت ليهو يا حسن غطي البت دي قبل تخش _ قال ليها لو غطيتها بعرج ياحاجه بعرج يا حاجه .
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

بمناسبة الحريق دي أقول ليك نكته :
قال ليك واحد مسطوول سطلة شديده وبعدين هو مرضان كشتينة وحريق
جاء داخل البيت من الكشتينة الساعة 2 صباحا" ، أمو قالت ليهو يا حسن غطي البت دي قبل تخش _ قال ليها لو غطيتها بعرج ياحاجه بعرج يا حاجه .




هههههه قـــــــــــال لـــــــــــــــــيها شـــــــــــــنو ؟؟!!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, مايقومابي, مجدالدين شريف, قنوان 



لاعبين حريق !!



 شمال الفاتح
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

هههههه قـــــــــــال لـــــــــــــــــيها شـــــــــــــنو ؟؟!!



 انت عاد القواله دي بتعجبك
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*رمضان باقي ليه كم يوم عشان نرتاح من بوست المايقومابي ده
عامل زي المسلسل المكسيكي
طويل طول
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت عاد القواله دي بتعجبك



ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي انتي مالك ...

قنوان خشت الزون هبابة واحدة وتورنا عجاج كرعينا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

رمضان باقي ليه كم يوم عشان نرتاح من بوست المايقومابي ده
عامل زي المسلسل المكسيكي
طويل طول



يازولة اجدعي لينا بايظ .. عشان اجرك 
خمسييييييييييييين .. ماتقعدي تتحججي بي البوست :mlkma:
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ...
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يازولة اجدعي لينا بايظ .. عشان اجرك 
خمسييييييييييييين .. ماتقعدي تتحججي بي البوست :mlkma:



 سجم خشمك 
اكان بنجر ليك:dn20:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, مايقومابي, مجدالدين شريف, قنوان 



لاعبين  حريق  !!









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

سجم خشمك 
اكان بنجر ليك:dn20:



يا ولاد بطلو كواريك _ الواحد أصلو ما يقيل معاكم؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سلاااااااااااام ياشباب
حمد لله علي سلامة العودة
الواحد يغيب ويجي يلقي الواطة متجرسة وانتوا مسخنين
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*فوووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الناس دى نايمة ولا شنو
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الناس دى نايمة ولا شنو



 الناس دي شنو
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 الناس دي شنو



نااااااااااااااااايمة

*

----------


## غندور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) غندور, موسي المريخابي
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

نااااااااااااااااايمة




طيب شيش أبو الجهار _
مش بتلعب في ضمنة ولا حاجه ؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*..........‏
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

..........‏



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*والله الليله الجو مباااااااغة
من الصباح ماشفنا شمس
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*فووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*سلاااااااام
*

----------


## جاميكا

*كككككككككككك
*

----------


## الحارث

*الجو برة لذيذ جدا لكن جوة البوست بتاعك دا يامايقومابي سخااااااااااااااانة الف
*

----------


## acba77

*الجو عندنا في دنقلا جميل جدا
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

الجو برة لذيذ جدا لكن جوة البوست بتاعك دا يامايقومابي سخااااااااااااااانة الف



بعد المكيفات الشغاله دي تقول لي سخانة_ إنت قاعد وين ؟
تعال علي الركن ده 
جماعتك ناس بحاري وعزو وجمايكا مدورين الكشاتين .
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

الجو عندنا في دنقلا جميل جدا



دددددددل !!
دي باااااالغت فيها
أنا السنة الفات صمت 15 يوم في دنقلا _ ياخي إنتو عندكم سخانة بترمي الطير
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف)
عبد العزيز24, مايقومابي+, غندور

رمضان مبالغة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

بعد المكيفات الشغاله دي تقول لي سخانة_ إنت قاعد وين ؟
تعال علي الركن ده 
جماعتك ناس بحاري وعزو وجمايكا مدورين الكشاتين .



خليه يخش الديوان البره داك الإسبلت ضارب صاح ... بس يخش براحة ما يصحي عمك غندور
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





عمنا غندور 
مروحتك دي شغاله بي الكهربا ولا بالجاز ؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*رمضان ضرب المدفع قرررررررررب
                        	*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*مايقومابى ...
وحاج يوسفابابى - شقلابى -وعد بابكرابى -وتكاملابى - كسلاابى -دارسلامابى -كرتونابى - ونسيمابابى - ووادى اخضرابابى ..

واطتكم السخنة دى امسكوها عليكم .
بعد بكرة العيد .... موية باردة ... وصحن بوش كاااارب


ياخى ما تزحوا كدا!!!
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*استغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*هسى مروحة غندور دى لى شنو ماف مكيفات الليله ولا شنو وله الكهرباء ماف !!!
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*

تشاهد قريبا
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا ناااأس عوووووك
أنا الليله   
متجررررررس !!
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*والله يامايقو الليلة كلنا متجرسين وخرمانييييييييييين
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





مراوح الخمسينات دي ما بتطقم مع ناس انكل
انت دايرهم يقولو عليك  رجعي
                        	*

----------

